# New Crosstrail..



## Boon 51 (16 Jul 2013)

First choice was the Specialized Crosstrail Expert Disc but its UK market only and Evans wont ship to Spain and DHL want £119 to post anyway.
This leaves these in no order..
Specialized Crosstrail Comp Disc cheaper than above.
Trek DS 8.6..
Scott Sportster X 10..
Any views on these bike's good or bad would be helpfull.. or anything else I've missed.

Cheers


----------



## Boon 51 (16 Jul 2013)

PS.. Mainly road use with light trailing now and then.


----------



## Maylian (16 Jul 2013)

I used to own a crosstrail comp for 7-8 months, it was comfortable and pretty reliable bike. Was a bit too heavy for me which is why I sold it but would think it was perfect for what you have in mind.


----------



## Goonerobes (16 Jul 2013)

I also ride the crosstrail comp disc & its a nice comfy ride & has excellent brakes as you'd expect. As @Maylian says it is quite heavy at around 13kgs but I've put some 700x32 tyres on it mainly for road use & can average 15mph on a 30-35 mile ride.


----------



## Boon 51 (16 Jul 2013)

Goonerobes said:


> I also ride the crosstrail comp disc & its a nice comfy ride & has excellent brakes as you'd expect. As @Maylian says it is quite heavy at around 13kgs but I've put some 700x32 tyres on it mainly for road use & can average 15mph on a 30-35 mile ride.


 
I was going to do put some 700x32 tyres on as well.


----------



## Boon 51 (23 Jul 2013)

Hi Guys.

Just an update. I have ordered my Specialized Crosstrail Comp Disc and I will get the phone call from the bike shop when it arrives plus its about £40 cheaper than the UK.

Question.
I was after the Crosstrail Expert firstly so I was thinking of upgrading do they charge for all new stuff or just the price difference from lets say Sram X7 to X9.
Whats the score onthat one.


----------

